
Why I’m leaving TechCrunch - bjonathan
http://www.ohear.net/2011/06/27/why-i’m-leaving-techcrunch/
======
dkrich
Holy shit, another Q&A startup? Wow, I bet this one does things WAAAAY better
than Quora, Yahoo, Hipster, Facebook, and the 15,000 other sites where I can
pose a question to a community of users.

When will "entrepreneurs" start solving some real, actual problems instead of
figuring out dumb little sites with different ways to display the exact same
data?

~~~
mrspin
:)

------
benwerd
Beepl is a catchily silly name. I can't stop saying it: "wake up, Beepl!"

------
suking
Too bad it wasn't MG.

~~~
jarin
I never understood why people hate on MG Siegler so much and then give John
Gruber a free pass.

~~~
JonnieCache
Plenty of people hate on Gruber as well. Look at the HN comments for any of
his posts, there's always someone calling him out.

My solution is not to read authors that I dislike. I find that it is 100%
effective.

~~~
jarin
It is also 100% effective in losing your ability to think critically (see the
TED talk about "filter bubbles").

~~~
hvs
I try to read authors that I disagree with but respect. A certain amount of
bias filtering is inevitable, but I like to think that I at least _try_ to
listen to opposing viewpoints. Especially about issues that matter.

When dealing with issues that _don't_ matter, like Apple fanboys, I find it
easier just to ignore them.

------
disposable1984
TechCrunch's take on it: "You know you’re in a bubble when… tech journalists
join startups" . I had to laugh.

PS: know any good patent attorneys in SF area who can work with individuals?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2704364>

~~~
mrspin
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/you-know-youre-in-a-
bubb...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/you-know-youre-in-a-bubble-when-
tech-journalists-join-startups-bye-steve/)

